
Weather in your terminal, with ANSI colors and Unicode symbols - vincent_s
https://github.com/fcambus/ansiweather
======
MrUnderhill
Another one in the same vein, albeit implemented and presented quite
differently: [http://wttr.in/paris](http://wttr.in/paris)

(Posted most recently last week,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11494799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11494799)
)

------
TheCraiggers
From the description, I was picturing an ASCII rendering of radar images for
some reason. Imagine my disappointment when it was just another status bar.

Now I want to make that ASCII radar thingy.

------
edward
It is available in Debian unstable.

    
    
      apt install ansiweather

~~~
vincent_s
Thank you! Wasn't aware of that.

------
ymse
Yet another terminal weather app (Go):

[https://github.com/jfrazelle/weather](https://github.com/jfrazelle/weather)

